# Il est très Arte



## bexsyg

Est-ce qu'on pourrait utiliser la chaîne 'Arte' comme un adjectif pour dire que quelqu'un aime bien la culture? J'ai entendu un ami français le dire mais je ne sais pas si ça se dit partout en France ou si ce n'est que lui!

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Dire par exemple : "il est très Arte" ?

Oui, on le dit dans un langage relâché, ou on qualifie quelqu'un par ce qu'il aime (vêtement, voiture, chaîne de télé, sport [...]

Il est très foot
Elle est plutôt Chanel


----------



## bexsyg

Ah je vois, merci bien pour votre aide!


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, ce n'est pas courant et on risque de penser à la chaîne télé, plutôt qu'à l'art en général.


----------



## bexsyg

D'accord, alors si je le dirais est-ce que je serai compris ou pas? Et sinon, savez-vous d'une autre expression que je pourrais dire pour transmettre le même sens?

Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ben "Arte" évoque la culture en général, pas spécifiquement l'art.


----------



## Grop

_Il s'intéresse aux arts, il aime les arts._


----------



## meglila

Grop said:


> on risque de penser à la chaîne télé, plutôt qu'à l'art en général.


je ajouterai l'art "branché"


----------



## Punky Zoé

meglila said:


> je ajouterai l'art "branché"


----------



## frenchlady

il est très *branché* art ? oui, on pourrait le dire.


----------



## meglila

frenchlady said:


> il est très *branché* art ? oui, on pourrait le dire.


"moderne" ?


----------



## frenchlady

non.

être branché + nom, c'est une expression qui signifie être intéressé par, aimer quelque chose.

ex : il est très branché cinéma = il aime beaucoup le cinéma


----------



## Lusios

J'entendrais Arte, surtout s'il y a une majuscule, comme la chaîne culturelle: quelqu'un qui ne regarde qu'Arte est un genre de téléspectateur complétement à part. Je préfère savoir mes enfants, et toute personne que j'aime, devant Arte plutôt que devant une autre chaîne. Alors ensuite, tout dépend par qui c'est dit et dans quel esprit c'est dit. Ce doit être très parisien, cette expression, non?

A l'opposé, se référer au latin_ ars, arte_ pourrait relever d'un contresens involontaire, si toutefois le latin_ ars_ correspond bien au grec _techne_. Car il s'agirait alors plutôt de l'art au sens des Arts et Métiers, et non pas au sens de l'inspiration (les Muses). En français, l'_art_ désignant le talent ou l'inspiration ou la poésie est très récent.


----------



## Tatane

J'habite Paris et je n'ai jamais entendu cette expression. 
J'imagine que le contexte doit jouer énormément avec cette phrase.

En revanche dans un langage jeune on aurait: "Il est très branché art"
Dans un langage plus soutenu on aurait: "Il s'intéresse à l'art"ou "il aime l'art."

L'art englobe alors tous ce qui peut être artistique


----------



## Chimel

Mais "être très Arte" n'est pas en tant que tel une expression, ni parisienne, ni d'ailleurs! Comme l'a très bien expliqué Punky Zoé au message #2, c'est une construction relâchée, qui est possible avec Arte comme avec n'importe quel nom de marque, d'organisation, d'institution... pour qualifier quelqu'un par ce qu'il aime.

La matrice de ce type de construction est donc "être (très/assez/un peu...) X", comme dans: "Il est très Mac alors que moi je suis plutôt PC".


----------



## Tatane

*Autant pour moi,* c'est juste qu'avec ARTE cela sonnait faux à mon oreille.

"Moi je suis très WorldReference"


----------



## Chimel

Tatane said:


> "Moi je suis très WorldReference"


 
 Excellent exemple (et beau sens de l'humour) !


----------

